# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  صور من فصول الاردن

## دموع الورد

شتاء الاردن



البرق

[img2]http://www.jordanweather.jo/images/albums/lightning%20_12913868794880c1c7718c5.jpg[/img2]



Heavy Clouds

غيوم ثقيله


[img2]http://www.jordanweather.jo/images/albums/clouds22_18276927244880c2e2eb6bb.jpg[/img2]




Rainy Night

ليلة ممطرة


[img2]http://www.jordanweather.jo/images/albums/fogjor%20copy%20_2434073654880c32b63268.jpg[/img2]



  Lightning Snow storm
عاصفه ثلجيه

[img2]http://aycu08.***shots.com/image/10847/2004523314746041985_rs.jpg[/img2]

[img2]http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh130/UAE4x4/get-1-2008-do7a_com_z2blsupy.jpg[/img2]

[sor2]http://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh130/UAE4x4/get-1-2008-do7a_com_yx26jvee.jpg[/sor2]


[sor2]http://123for.net/uploads/1ed2aa8dcf.jpg[/sor2]

----------


## عُبادة

يسلمو اديك

احلى شي الشيخ ثلجي :04f8b3e14f:  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## دموع الورد

الصيف
 Summer


[sor2]http://www.pacificbulbsociety.org/pbswiki/files/Iris/Iris_amiquita_x1.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://www.frogsonice.com/photos/flowers3/yellow-lily.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://www.sfari.com/photo/data/502/DSC001261.JPG[/sor2]


[sor2]http://www.jordanjubilee.com/images/aqaba/aqaba4.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://z.about.com/d/cruises/1/0/n/R/3/aqaba010.JPG[/sor2]

[sor2]http://www.cunningham.li/Photos/jordan/images/021%20arriving%20dead%20sea.jpg[/sor2]

----------


## دموع الورد

Spring
الربيع

[sor2]http://travel.maktoob.com/photo/data/500/n670839921_646951_2155.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://travel.maktoob.com/photo/data/500/medium/DSCN16291502.JPG[/sor2]

[sor2]http://travel.maktoob.com/photo/data/500/medium/41801.JPG[/sor2]

[sor2]http://alzahraa.net/upload/plants/brkok/brkok%20spring.JPG[/sor2]

[sor2]http://www.atlastours.net/jordan/jordan_valley.jpg[/sor2]

[sor2]http://www.eukel.us/images/jordan_river_ycgr.jpg[/sor2]

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shatnawi_king_CS 					 
_يسلمو اديك

احلى شي الشيخ ثلجي


فعلا هوه حلو
_

----------


## محمد العزام

مشكورة دموع الورد بالفعل كثير حلوة هالاجواء

----------


## زهره التوليب

من أي أهلٍ أنتِ قالت من الأولى … رفضوا ولم تُغمد بكفهم الشبا فعرفتها وعرفت نشأة أمةٍ … ضُربت على شرفٍ فطابت مضرِبا غنيتُها كل الطيور لها ضحىً … ويكون ليلٌ فالطيور إلى الخبا إلاك أنت فلا صباحاً ولا مسا … إلا في يدك السلاح له نبا شيمٌ أقول نسيم أرزٍ هزني … وأُشد كالدنيا إلى تلك الربى

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب 					 
_من أي أهلٍ أنتِ قالت من الأولى … رفضوا ولم تُغمد بكفهم الشبا فعرفتها وعرفت نشأة أمةٍ … ضُربت على شرفٍ فطابت مضرِبا غنيتُها كل الطيور لها ضحىً … ويكون ليلٌ فالطيور إلى الخبا إلاك أنت فلا صباحاً ولا مسا … إلا في يدك السلاح له نبا شيمٌ أقول نسيم أرزٍ هزني … وأُشد كالدنيا إلى تلك الربى


جميل...بلفعل جميل...شكرا على المرور المميز
 

_

----------


## The Gentle Man

يا سلام على اجواء الاردن 
ما شاء الله
يسلموا دموع

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ فحدثني يزيد بن أبي زياد عن محمد بن كعب القرظي‏.‏ قال‏:‏ لما اجتمعوا له وفيهم أبو جهل قال - وهم على بابه -‏:‏ إن محمداً يزعم أنكم إن تابعتموه على أمره كنتم ملوك العرب والعجم، ثم بعثتم من بعد موتكم، فجعلت لكم جنان كجنان الأردن، وإن لم تفعلوا كان فيكم ذبح ثم بعثتم بعد موتكم، ثم جعلت لكم نار تحرقون فيها‏.‏

الاردن وكل بلاد الشام مشهود لها بجمال الطبيعة واعتدال المناخ من قديم الزمان

شكراااا دموع الورد

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة The Gentle Man 					 
_يا سلام على اجواء الاردن 
ما شاء الله
يسلموا دموع



شكرا على الرد جنتل
_

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Ahmad zo3bi                      
_قال ابن إسحاق‏:‏ فحدثني يزيد بن أبي زياد عن محمد بن كعب القرظي‏.‏ قال‏:‏ لما اجتمعوا له وفيهم أبو جهل قال - وهم على بابه -‏:‏ إن محمداً يزعم أنكم إن تابعتموه على أمره كنتم ملوك العرب والعجم، ثم بعثتم من بعد موتكم، فجعلت لكم جنان كجنان الأردن، وإن لم تفعلوا كان فيكم ذبح ثم بعثتم بعد موتكم، ثم جعلت لكم نار تحرقون فيها‏.‏

الاردن وكل بلاد الشام مشهود لها بجمال الطبيعة واعتدال المناخ من قديم الزمان

شكراااا دموع الورد


صحيح..شكرا على الرد المميز احمد
_

----------


## الشرفات

ابداع أخي /أختي

الله يردنا بلادنا والله حيل مشتاقين  :Eh S(2):

----------


## ajluni top

:Icon13:  :Icon13:  :Icon13:

----------


## anoucha

وااااو روعة
 :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):  :SnipeR (81):

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشرفات 					 
_ابداع أخي /أختي

الله يردنا بلادنا والله حيل مشتاقين 


الله يرد كل المغتربين...شكرا على المرور
_

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة anoucha 					 
_وااااو روعة




شكرا على المرور اونشه
_

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top                      
_



ليش عم تبكي؟؟
_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سلمت يداك يا دموع الورد على الموضوع المميز

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معاذ ملحم                      
_سلمت يداك يا دموع الورد على الموضوع المميز


الله يسلمك
_

----------


## ajluni top

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد 					 
_اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top                      




ليش عم تبكي؟؟

لأني من سنتين ما شفت الربيع في الاردن
_

----------


## دموع الورد

اقتباس:
 	 	 		 			 				 					المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top 					 
_اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة دموع الورد                      
اقتباس:
                                                                      المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ajluni top                      




ليش عم تبكي؟؟

لأني من سنتين ما شفت الربيع في الاردن


يالله ان شاء الله بترجع الربيع الجاي بتضل بلدك
_

----------

